# Roubaix Expert or Z25.... Comp or Z35...?



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi All,

Looking to buy first road bike in many years; and have narrowed the pick to the relaxed geometry. I've ridden the Roubaix Comp and am also thinking about the upgrade to the Expert. I have seen several Felts and have yet to ride one. For those of you who have been at a crossroads between a Roubaix Expert v Felt Z25, or a Roubaix Comp and a Felt Z 35, would really appreciate to read your experience and opinion. 

I'm looking for my first century ride this summer; age wise I'm pushing the big 60.... if that really means anything... and I can be somewhat competitive... would really like some feedback as I need to buy one soon,,, spring has finally hit the north country!


----------



## mtnbikej (Jul 28, 2005)

kouletsi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Looking to buy first road bike in many years; and have narrowed the pick to the relaxed geometry. I've ridden the Roubaix Comp and am also thinking about the upgrade to the Expert. I have seen several Felts and have yet to ride one. For those of you who have been at a crossroads between a Roubaix Expert v Felt Z25, or a Roubaix Comp and a Felt Z 35, would really appreciate to read your experience and opinion.
> 
> I'm looking for my first century ride this summer; age wise I'm pushing the big 60.... if that really means anything... and I can be somewhat competitive... would really like some feedback as I need to buy one soon,,, spring has finally hit the north country!



You get a lot of bike for the money when it comes to Felt. I believe the tend to be lighter as well. The Spec. bikes that have come into the shop seem to be heavy for the premium price you tend to spend on them.

Plus, you will not be riding the same bike as 50% of the other people out there. I like to be different.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

You get so much more for your money with the Felts, plus a stiffer BB & top tube, and a lighter frameset, too. $500 extra for the Comp is really out of range for a 105 10-speed bike. With the Z25 you get a primarily Dura-Ace build for $2900, while the Roubaix Expert is $3300 for Ultegra?! No brainer.


----------



## zcycle (Apr 21, 2008)

Go ride a Felt... but only if you're prepared to take it home! My money is on you not wanting to leave with out one. Congrats on the choice of a compact frame... I took home a Z25 two weeks ago... have about 200 miles on it already including a century last weekend. I was happy with it before the century, now I'm in love. Not one ache pain or problem. when I went to the Felt dealer I wanted an F series... he talked me out of it and into the Z series. Told me that close to half the Team Slipstream-Chipotle riders are now on Z series frames. I had ridden a few bikes of different brands liked them, but after a ride on the Z series I had no doubts about changing my mind. The Z35 is a lotta bike for the buck... I went with the Z25 mostly so I wouldn't have to hassle with upgrading over the years. A bit more expensive and a bit lighter... but if ya got the bucks go forit. Jim Felt lives in Nor Cal and the company is in SoCal... lifetime warranty on the frame... and while not my reasoning at all... it's nice to have a bike that not everyone else is riding...


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.... and I do intend to ride a Felt soon; my LBD only has an F4 in stock right now, so I'll probably ride that until a Z35 or Z25 shows up; and then finally decide on the Roubaix or Felt of my choice. When looking at the pricing, what really puzzles me is why Felt jumped over a price midpoint between the z25 and z 35. By going to all ultegra or sram rival, rather than DA, (i.e. equip a Z like an F4) they would reach a wider market.... and probably sell more bikes.

Regarding the brand, that really is secondary whether it is the most well known or not; fit, comfort, and performance (in that order) are what appeals to me the most...

Ride well.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

You'll see the Ultegra Z-bike show up in the '09 lineup.


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

If Felt is really coming out with an ultegra gruppo Z in 09 (how do you know that for sure?) and you need a bike now with the choices being the z35, z25 or the Roubaix comp or expert, (synapse is ok though the roubaix seems more compliant for me) what course of action do you recommend? And yes I still need to ride any Felt, though this feedback has given me a good idea about what to expect. Want to avoid buying the wrong bike.


----------



## mtnbikej (Jul 28, 2005)

kouletsi said:


> If Felt is really coming out with an ultegra gruppo Z in 09 (ho_*w do you know that for sure?*_) and you need a bike now with the choices being the z35, z25 or the Roubaix comp or expert, (synapse is ok though the roubaix seems more compliant for me) what course of action do you recommend? And yes I still need to ride any Felt, though this feedback has given me a good idea about what to expect. Want to avoid buying the wrong bike.



Check out his signature: Jim Manton - Owner/Sand Canyon Cyclery

I believe Sand Canyon Cyclery is a Felt dealer.:thumbsup:


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

We're proud to be one of their top dealers, and we just happen to be in the same city as Felt's headquarters in Irvine, which allows us a certain amount of "insider" info when it comes to the brand.

Still, I'm sometimes reluctant to post, as I clearly have an angle. With Felt, however, there are no online sales, so I feel pretty safe posting my opinion to help out when I can.

Hopefully today or tomorrow I'll post the Slipstream bike we just built up. As I understand it, we may be the only dealer in the US to even get one.


----------



## bradsmith (Mar 23, 2008)

I would love to see the Slipstream bike. In face, when I recently crashed my Roubaix, I wanted to switch to Felt (and a Slipstream-themed bike, if only it were available in the Z series). Unfortunately I had to go with the crash replacement Roubaix Pro frameset. Perhaps there is still a Felt in my future, though!


----------



## zcycle (Apr 21, 2008)

jm3 said:


> Hopefully today or tomorrow I'll post the Slipstream bike we just built up. As I understand it, we may be the only dealer in the US to even get one.



Yes YES! Please post! about the only way I'll get to see one... missed the Tour de CA when it went thorough Sacto... dang boss, he just don't get it...


----------



## zoomtt (Feb 4, 2008)

I saw the slipstream bike at Jim's shop today, What a piece of machinery! 
I myself purchased a felt from Jim, I highly recommend his shop.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

Edit: forgot to post this earlier in answer to kouletsi's question. My bad.

Yes, that bike is coming, as are some other Z Bikes (Tiagra for entry-level anyone?), but their '09 bikes won't be out until sometime near the end of the year. Also, prices for '09 may really surprise everyone due to the weakness of the dollar. Nothing is set in stone, but things aren't looking good.

My advice is not to wait, and if your budget allows for it, go for the Z25. However, I love the Z35, too, and you can always talk to your shop about upgrading it to Ultegra. We do it all the time for customers and sell it for the same price as a Cannondale Synapse 3 - $2250.00.


----------



## kouletsi (Jan 19, 2008)

This weekend I test rode an 07 Z35 (ultra high modulus frame v high mod frame in 08) and then rode an 08 Roubaix Comp; while I was hoping that the Z frame would be as smooth and comfortable as the Comp, it was not. Thanks for all the responses!


----------

